# raleigh serial numbers what year



## kccomet (Mar 10, 2010)

could anyone help me on the year of my raleigh serial number df37007 ive looked at the charts but havent got it figured out maybe 1965 thanks


----------



## kent clark (Apr 9, 2010)

Good luck I have serial # 81247 with an x stamped above the #.  As near as I can figure its a 1901 single speed but I dont know what the x means.  .


----------

